# RIP Savannah



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

It is never easy to say goodbye :no: here is a snip from Savannah's owners : 

Hi Heather!

You probably don't remember me, I am Ann-Marie, my parents are Dennis and Mary-Ann Christie and along with my brother Dave, we bought Savannah from you 10 years ago! I can't believe it's been that long! Time certainly does fly by!

I can't say enough great things about our Savannah, I may be biased but she happens to be the greatest, most beautiful dog in the world! Thank you so much for the opportunity to have her. She is truly remarkable and everyone who meets her falls in love with her almost instantly and wants to know where they can get one just like her! We always say "Arcane!!" 

She has had a great spoiled life of splashing around in the water at the cottage and on the boat. She also goes to work with my Dad almost every day where she has over 50 acres to run and swim in the river (and on most days find some mud to get nice and dirty in...). She never gets left behind! The words "truck" "boat" and "cottage" seem to get her just as excited as the word "walk" lol. In the summer, if we're packing up to go on the boat, she lies behind the trailer and wont move unless its to get into the truck! She's definitely one smart dog! 

Last November (2009) Savannah was diagnosed with oral melanoma and was not expected to live to Christmas. We were devastated since she is like a member of the family. After a series of tests and xray's she was cleared for surgery, however on the day of the surgery we found a lump on her shoulder and it was cancerous. After a long discussion with two or three vets, we decided that it was not in Savannah's best interest to undergo such a massive surgery on her jaw if the cancer had already spread to her leg, it just wouldn't be fair to her. Since Savannah seemed to be completely oblivious that anything was wrong with her, we all decided that as long as she seemed happy, that is all that matters. 

We've taken careful precautions to ensure she doesnt injure her jaw like taking away all balls, hard toys and now she only gets soft food. To our delight, over a year later, Savannah is still with us and just as happy,excitable and full of love as she was a year ago! She goes for regular check-ups at the vet (which she seems to enjoy!) to make sure she's doing okay. They cannot believe she is still with us and doing so well! We couldn't imagine our life without her!

I've attached a couple of pictures from this past summer. I would have sent you some older ones as well, however I don't seem to have any on this computer. 

I hope everything is well with you and all of your great dogs! 

Ann-Marie Christie

*Sadly Savannah had to be set free on 11.25.2010....she is littersister to my Adi...my heart hurts 
*


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Savannah obviously had a great life. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP beautiful girl. So sorry for yours and the families loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Run free sweet Savannah, sounds like you had a wonderful family and great life here on earth......prayers to Savannah's family, that their pain eases over time...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am thankful I got to see Savannah just a few weeks ago, she came for a visit and ran with Adi as if there was truly nothing ailing her...its like the girls knew,even after all this time, they were sisters!!  

Cancer just sucks!!!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

RIP sweet girl.....soundfs like she had a great life....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Savannah, but it sure sounds like she had a great life and her picture is beautiful:smooch:.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your Adi's littermate. You are so right, cancer just sucks. HUGS to you and to that wonderful family who provided Savannah such a wonderful life.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Run free sweet Savannah. You were beautiful and well-loved.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Savannah was a beautiful girl who had a wonderful full life. I am so sorry for her loss. Yes, Cancer Sucks!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Savannah i just wish they could find a cure for that horrible Cancer.
RIP sweet girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in Peace*

Rest in peace you beautiful girl, Savannah! Please look for my Smooch and you can run and play together.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. Rest in peace. I hate canine cancer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You did such a good job picking Savannah's family, she led a life that other dogs would envy. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful name ( Arcane Arms Wide Open), and beautiful white face too. It is crushing when we lose these kind souls.


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate cancer.  May you run free once again sweet Savannah.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Savannah.

On the positive side, it must give a breeder so much happiness to hear that one of their puppies has given so much joy to a family. I think I owe Brady's breeder a letter myself.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> What a beautiful name ( Arcane Arms Wide Open), and beautiful white face too. It is crushing when we lose these kind souls.


Her and Adi were the odd balls of the names from that litter.  The song With Arms Wide Open was so popular then and I thought it was fitting for our "Love" litter..now Adi on the other hand was to be Arcanes Addicted To Love ..but no-matter how I tried to spell it the CKC would not accept it as there is a LOVE kennel in Canada ...hence she became Highly Addictive  which IMO suits her much much better! :smooch:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> So sorry for the loss of Savannah.
> 
> On the positive side, it must give a breeder so much happiness to hear that one of their puppies has given so much joy to a family. I think I owe Brady's breeder a letter myself.


I could just see the LOVE pouring from them towards Savannah, they did all they could to hold on as long as they could, but when her comfort was in question, they made the agonizing decision to set her free ...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What lovely owners for a lovely dog. Sleep soft, sweet girl.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Run and play hard at the bridge Savannah. Prayers for you and her owners.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

arcane said:


> I could just see the LOVE pouring from them towards Savannah, they did all they could to hold on as long as they could, but when her comfort was in question, they made the agonizing decision to set her free ...


You can't ask for anything more from an owner. I love my dogs and I hate thinking about ever being in the situation where I have to decide what's best for them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless her heart...... prayers for all who loved her.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Its remarkable that these beautiful, strong, loving dogs can go about their life like everything is ok. RIP beautiful Savannah! you were well loved and cared for!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Savannah. Lucky girl sounds like she led a wonderful life with an amazing family and it's the quality that is most important, right? I can just picture her and Adi running in the yard, both with big smiles on their faces - I bet they had a great time together!

RIP Savannah


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> What a beautiful name ( Arcane Arms Wide Open), and beautiful white face too. It is crushing when we lose these kind souls.




Im so sorry for her families loss. I also love her name and was immediately drawn to read further on in the post..such an appropriate and fitting name. Obviously a beautiful and very loved girl. I know her family must be devastated. Even when you think you are prepared for a loss.... your really not


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


Thank you! :smooch:


----------

